# What Do You Think Bout Racism?



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

What do you think about racism in the world today?

And are you racist?

Where you raised to be racist, and do you think that your parents had an effect on your idea of other races?


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

what do i think about racism? i think people are racist with themselves. Following such a stringent personal way of life soley based on a physical CHAricteristic like ksin color..who you are is NOT your skin its like me being and acting and believing certain things about myself simply because i have a nose and saying yeah man IM A NOSE..calling myself white or black or anything else is as significant as calling myself a nose or an ear because i simply HAVE ONE. everyone is individual and its unfortunate how much BLINDNESS comes from the site of our eyes. we are not skin or noses or eye colors we are people and individual as such,...and we need to learn this and seperate from being overly pridefull and having our image personal image being based on appearence. and seperate groups. of course who am i? im just a weird ass kid in CT right? judge as you will...Jason

btw excuse spelling im drinking


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Yeah....racism is for gheys.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

racism is bad.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

blueprint said:


> racism is bad.


 That too.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

yea considering wut i am when 9/11 happened everyone wanted a piece of me...and after all the fighting...i realized it isnt worth it cuz racism is so retarded and the ppl who are racist are either ignorant or stupid


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

o yea and nope im not racist or judgemental


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

I think it sucks! Nobody should be like that.


----------



## ipsd (Aug 11, 2004)

Racism Sucks!!! No i wasn't rasied racist . I have parents that are open minded to all that stuff it is just other things that thry disagree with such as not going to church and all that sh*t. but i say f*ck that sh*t


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Treat everyone the same. Don't look up or look down at anyone.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

my thoughts on racism? depends on what cars are involved. if its like one of those super fast cars used in racism, then i think it's cool.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

wut the hell does that mean


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> yea considering wut i am when 9/11 happened everyone wanted a piece of me...and after all the fighting...i realized it isnt worth it cuz racism is so retarded and the ppl who are racist are either ignorant or stupid


 Man I went through the same sh*t. I feel you bro.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

yea ...ur indian rite?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> yea ...ur indian rite?


 Yeah....


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

yea 9/11 sucked ass for us haha


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

You should only be racist to people within your own race.. just ask Chris Rock


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

cretinHOP said:


> i think people are racist with themselves. Following such a stringent personal way of life soley based on a physical CHAricteristic like ksin color..


 Its human nature..

am i racist? no.. im is prejudice... i know people from all races who i like..

I personly think there are different species of Humans today..

i think People in africa are a different species then those in... lets say Asia.. their size, shape, color is completely different.. but scientist cant say this because it would be racist.. their skeletal structure differs in size greatly.

just a thought.


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

dude racism sucks. it doesnt really matter where your from u dont have to be racist, i know that some ppl of a certain race ppl dont like but you dont have to not like everyone that race, im sure you can find ppl u dont like of every race, im not racist


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

well , im not racist, although i do laugh at the jokes, i have ppl in my family from everywhere, including ghana ( africa), so i have ltos of difference,

but i also mess around with him, cause hes black im like, " hide your wallets" and stuff when he comes in the room,

but he also gets back at me wtih whity jokes to, so its all good,

i hate tippy toeing around subjects like racism, i also hate it when ppl take offence to things u are trying to say, when they kno u are not trying to be offensive,


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Peacock said:


> cretinHOP said:
> 
> 
> > i think people are racist with themselves. Following such a stringent personal way of life soley based on a physical CHAricteristic like ksin color..
> ...


 im startin to get scared that i have some of the same ideals as you


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

different species? blah no way dude...we all suffer from similar weaknesses and similar strengths there is just a small level of adaption differences. We can all interbreed with no ill affect the differences in skeletal structure vary in EVERY race and in every culture. to a huge HUGE degree. some people have 6 fingers on each hand...some people have extra bones...we are not seperate species to clarify us as a seperate speicies there would have to be something that clearly defines races as different from one naother as a an entire CREATURE. not variations on the same thing..which it IS..no such thing sorry. scientists arents aying it not because it is pc to not say it..they arent sayting it cause its not true. MANY MANY MANTY scientists and psychologists have said plenty of non pc things. and many of these people proven right and wrong..science is NOT PC dude people say sh*t all the time. The we are different species thing is total bullshit. BTW its not just human nature...children are born not realizing RACE or differences in race when it comes to indentity as a human being..that is osmething beat into us by years of bullshit And media. Human nature is many things you can argue its human nature to figure out/believe in things as well.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

cretinHOP said:


> different species? blah no way dude...we all suffer from similar weaknesses and similar strengths there is just a small level of adaption differences. We can all interbreed with no ill affect the differences in skeletal structure vary in EVERY race and in every culture. to a huge HUGE degree. some people have 6 fingers on each hand...some people have extra bones...we are not seperate species to clarify us as a seperate speicies there would have to be something that clearly defines races as different from one naother as a an entire CREATURE. not variations on the same thing..which it IS..no such thing sorry. scientists arents aying it not because it is pc to not say it..they arent sayting it cause its not true. MANY MANY MANTY scientists and psychologists have said plenty of non pc things. and many of these people proven right and wrong..science is NOT PC dude people say sh*t all the time. The we are different species thing is total bullshit.


 you obviously have no knowledge in scientific classification.

so stfu.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

Peacock said:


> cretinHOP said:
> 
> 
> > different species? blah no way dude...we all suffer from similar weaknesses and similar strengths there is just a small level of adaption differences. We can all interbreed with no ill affect the differences in skeletal structure vary in EVERY race and in every culture. to a huge HUGE degree. some people have 6 fingers on each hand...some people have extra bones...we are not seperate species to clarify us as a seperate speicies there would have to be something that clearly defines races as different from one naother as a an entire CREATURE. not variations on the same thing..which it IS..no such thing sorry. scientists arents aying it not because it is pc to not say it..they arent sayting it cause its not true. MANY MANY MANTY scientists and psychologists have said plenty of non pc things. and many of these people proven right and wrong..science is NOT PC dude people say sh*t all the time. The we are different species thing is total bullshit.
> ...


 you obviously enjoy being controversial to the point where you make no sense . its a minset you have. you enjoy stepping out of the lines so much PURPOSFULLY and because you have anger issues that cause you to act out. you enjoy being controversial even when it doesnt matter sometomes you cant realize that youre being irrational. LOL so no you STFU


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

Peacock said:


> cretinHOP said:
> 
> 
> > i think people are racist with themselves. Following such a stringent personal way of life soley based on a physical CHAricteristic like ksin color..
> ...


 You cant say that they are all a different species, like cretin said there are so many variations in skeletal structure, skin colour, stature,etc all over the world. That has happened due to the different environmental condiitions in which humans have evolved, africans evolved to have a dark skin pigmentation, and then there are so many shades in between. 
But on the other hand, I do agree that some tribal humans havent evolved as much as us, you can still see their resemblance to **** erectus.


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

rchan11 said:


> Treat everyone the same. Don't look up or look down at anyone.


 I agree.....cos everyone IS the same.....just different cultures....colours.....views....racism sucks.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Racists can just go and hang themselves, and get stomped, beaten, burned, assraped and ect ect


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Racist people are simply people that are ignorant


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

depends on what you call racist. I wouldn't hate someone for being black etc. but i do hate people from different cultures etc. Like the way china has no an9imal rights or japan killing whales, or america vs the enviroment etc.


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> depends on what you call racist. I wouldn't hate someone for being black etc. but i do hate people from different cultures etc. Like the way china has no an9imal rights or japan killing whales, or america vs the enviroment etc.


You are not hating a culture, you are hating an act or idea. You think there aren't a few people running around in China & Japan with the same ideals as you or that there aren't people in the USA that think whale hunting is OK.. You can't say I hate Japan cause whale hunting is accepted there. You have to say I hate the idea that whale hunting is accepted anywhere in the world.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> yea 9/11 sucked ass for us haha


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

One Bad Malafaala said:


> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> > depends on what you call racist. I wouldn't hate someone for being black etc. but i do hate people from different cultures etc. Like the way china has no an9imal rights or japan killing whales, or america vs the enviroment etc.
> ...


 ok, i hate people who are cruel to animals etc for no reason, mostly in china as they have no animal rights.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

cretinHOP said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > cretinHOP said:
> ...


 what the f*ck does this have to do with anything?

please, stay in contex.

if you have nothing to combat my post.. sit down.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

PygoManiac said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > cretinHOP said:
> ...


 you just proved my point even more..


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

One Bad Malafaala said:


> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> > depends on what you call racist. I wouldn't hate someone for being black etc. but i do hate people from different cultures etc. Like the way china has no an9imal rights or japan killing whales, or america vs the enviroment etc.
> ...


 its culture. sure, there are some individuals who go against the "way" of things.. But it is their culture to eat animals who are endangered.. or to collect tiger nutts in jars because it brings them good luck..

it is part of their culture to do these things... it is their trudition to collect endangered snakes and boil them alive and drink their blood.. ect ect..

i am against most asian cultures and african cultures... meaning i would not get along with most of their population over there.. now, American culutred Asians are great.. they generaly have a better outlook.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Peacock said:


> One Bad Malafaala said:
> 
> 
> > WolfFish said:
> ...


 someone gets what i mean.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

you have to accept racism. I feel sorry for the ones who dont and believe they can acutally change the worlds view on racism. Its going to stay!

Personally, i dont get by a day without making racist remark. My racist remarks are said only within a close circle of friends or when im telling a joke or whatever.

I know racism is bad but its impossible to avoid it. Howver i believe racism should be allowed to a certain extent. If you are doing racist activities to hurt one intentionally then its not cool. If you doing for for then its acceptable.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Peacock said:


> One Bad Malafaala said:
> 
> 
> > WolfFish said:
> ...


Yes but remeber asian and african culture has been alive way longer than any american culture has been. Africans and asian culture were all based on primitive living. So when your stuck in a land full of trees and wildlife im sure one would collect snake blood to drink and eat endangered parrots to stay alive and even collect some tigger balls as good luck because back then thats all they had.

You can not really blame africans and asian that kill endangered animals because they been killing these "endangered" animals from the get-go. The ones you have to blame are the people who expolit killing these animals.

Then you got people who does not want to let go of their ancestor's culture and continues the primitive culture.

I remeber my mom telling back when she was living in china, her family was too poor to afford toys. They had crickets as pets and did the dumbest thing to have fun but then i thought twice, my mom and her family were actually resourceful and made the best of out their situation.


----------



## unknown (Sep 7, 2004)

I think racism can be broken down into simply ignorance.


----------



## stinkyfish (Jan 21, 2004)

PygoManiac said:


> But on the other hand, I do agree that some tribal humans havent evolved as much as us, you can still see their resemblance to **** erectus.


very true


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i don't hate any specific nationality or race, but i hate lots of types of people. i'm very prejudice and very arrogant. i hate the rich jews over here that act like they're too good for everyone, i hate the black people that think that they're cool because they have fake diamond earrings and wear weird ornaments on their heads. i hate asians that try to act like they're something else, afraid of their culture. i hate lots of things and lots of peoples, not limited to race.

i guess i hate ignorance.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

hyphen said:


> i don't hate any specific nationality or race, but i hate lots of types of people. i'm very prejudice and very arrogant. i hate the rich jews over here that act like they're too good for everyone, i hate the black people that think that they're cool because they have fake diamond earrings and wear weird ornaments on their heads. i hate asians that try to act like they're something else, afraid of their culture. i hate lots of things and lots of peoples, not limited to race.
> 
> i guess i hate ignorance.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

hyphen said:


> i don't hate any specific nationality or race, but i hate lots of types of people. i'm very prejudice and very arrogant. i hate the rich jews over here that act like they're too good for everyone, i hate the black people that think that they're cool because they have fake diamond earrings and wear weird ornaments on their heads. i hate asians that try to act like they're something else, afraid of their culture. i hate lots of things and lots of peoples, not limited to race.
> 
> i guess i hate ignorance.


 Wait....so you hate asians who don't act asian?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > i don't hate any specific nationality or race, but i hate lots of types of people. i'm very prejudice and very arrogant. i hate the rich jews over here that act like they're too good for everyone, i hate the black people that think that they're cool because they have fake diamond earrings and wear weird ornaments on their heads. i hate asians that try to act like they're something else, afraid of their culture. i hate lots of things and lots of peoples, not limited to race.
> ...


 no, i hate asians that try to be something else. i don't "act asian" at all. i speak english really well and i'm very americanized, but i don'y deny my heritage. but there are these japanese kids that try to act like they're straight out of the ghetto, and these filipinos that swear they're black when they live in suburbia.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

http://www.yayhooray.com/thread/7180/DIPSET-DISPET-DIPSET


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

stinkyfish said:


> PygoManiac said:
> 
> 
> > But on the other hand, I do agree that some tribal humans havent evolved as much as us, you can still see their resemblance to **** erectus.
> ...


 LLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

hyphen said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > hyphen said:
> ...


Oh....I understand now. I thought you were trying to say something else.

Oh yeah, the pics didn't work for me either.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

o snap its eric said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > One Bad Malafaala said:
> ...


 Its quite simple..

i dont like primitave cultures.. i dont like technology-lacking civilizations..

ALot of the culuter in Asia and Africa still live like they did 200 years ago..


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Sitting back and bashing another culture when you dont have a clue as to what their culture is about is a sign of pure ignorance. Its easy to look down on them because they harbor certain acts and practices which goes against yours. What people need to understand is that many of these cultures date back thousands of years, much longer than the american culture and regardless of what you may claim, their way of life is obviously working otherwise they wouldnt be around today. You can say a culture has complete disregard for animals and such, but let me ask you this, what is more devastating to the environment? Their cruel and unusual practices or the so called Civilized men and their technological advances? Think about how much damage we've already done to this country within the past 200 or so years. Many of these other cultures are equipped for survival in some of the harshest environment. Place yourself in their situation where food is scarce. Would you hesitate to kill an animal and risk starving your family because it is endangered? Its one thing to say you disagree with a culture because of certain beliefs and practices but bashing another culture is pathetic. One of the biggest mistakes when judging another culture is to compare it to your own cultural practices and standards. Doing so will only display your ignorance and lack of knowledge of the world as a whole.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

well, lots of primitive cultures had respect for wild life. actually, more primitive cultures had a higher respect for the animals than modern countries. i know a lot of african cultures believe in retaining the order amongst humans and animals. so did the native americans.


----------



## JvIeaT PisToL (Mar 24, 2004)

Peacock said:


> i dont like primitave cultures.. i dont like technology-lacking civilizations..
> 
> ALot of the culuter in Asia and Africa still live like they did 200 years ago..


 This coming from someone who talks non-stop about "wishing he were back in medevil times"


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

JvIeaT PisToL said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > i dont like primitave cultures.. i dont like technology-lacking civilizations..
> ...


 HAhAHAHA!!!!

STFU.


----------



## stinkyfish (Jan 21, 2004)

hyphen said:


> i don't hate any specific nationality or race, but i hate lots of types of people. i'm very prejudice and very arrogant. i hate the rich jews over here that act like they're too good for everyone, i hate the black people that think that they're cool because they have fake diamond earrings and wear weird ornaments on their heads. i hate asians that try to act like they're something else, afraid of their culture. i hate lots of things and lots of peoples, not limited to race.
> 
> i guess i hate ignorance.


let me try to figure out what your saying here. You hate rich jews, black people that think theyre cool because they wear fake diamonds and head ornaments, and you hate asians that act like their something else. ok i got that part but then you end by saying "i guess i hate ignorance". so let me put this all together..

rich jews = ignorant
blacks with fake diamonds and head ornaments = ignorant
asians that try to act like their something else = igrnorant








= ignorant?


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

stinkyfish said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > i don't hate any specific nationality or race, but i hate lots of types of people. i'm very prejudice and very arrogant. i hate the rich jews over here that act like they're too good for everyone, i hate the black people that think that they're cool because they have fake diamond earrings and wear weird ornaments on their heads. i hate asians that try to act like they're something else, afraid of their culture. i hate lots of things and lots of peoples, not limited to race.
> ...


 What's so ignorant about that pic?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

stinkyfish said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > i don't hate any specific nationality or race, but i hate lots of types of people. i'm very prejudice and very arrogant. i hate the rich jews over here that act like they're too good for everyone, i hate the black people that think that they're cool because they have fake diamond earrings and wear weird ornaments on their heads. i hate asians that try to act like they're something else, afraid of their culture. i hate lots of things and lots of peoples, not limited to race.
> ...


 lol. your observational skills and reading comprehension is sub-par.


----------



## stinkyfish (Jan 21, 2004)

hyphen said:


> stinkyfish said:
> 
> 
> > hyphen said:
> ...


 where is the flaw in my reading comprehension?


----------



## stinkyfish (Jan 21, 2004)

Kain said:


> stinkyfish said:
> 
> 
> > hyphen said:
> ...


 its not necessarily the pic but the person


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

stinkyfish said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > stinkyfish said:
> ...


 since you fail to see where you were wrong, let me help you:

where did i say that all rich jews or ALL black people that wear fake diamonds or all fake asians were ignorant? i specifically indicated which ones that i thought were ignorant. maybe you ought to go over my post again and read a little more carefully.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

hyphen said:


> stinkyfish said:
> 
> 
> > hyphen said:
> ...


 It would be "are sub-par"


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I'm not racist, but while we're at it...
You F'N White people stole my land








LEAVE!!
lol


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > stinkyfish said:
> ...


 what does that have to do with anything?


----------



## stinkyfish (Jan 21, 2004)

hyphen said:


> stinkyfish said:
> 
> 
> > hyphen said:
> ...


 ok let me dumb it down for you. to be more specific you hate rich jews that think theyre too good for everyone, blacks that think theyre cool because they have fake diamonds and head ornaments, and asians that act like their something else. then you go on to say you hate ignorant people. what makes these people ignorant? they may be annoying to you but annoying and ignorant are two different things.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

winkyee said:


> I'm not racist, but while we're at it...
> You F'N White people stole my land
> 
> 
> ...


 If only it were that easy...... lol


----------



## stinkyfish (Jan 21, 2004)

hyphen said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > hyphen said:
> ...


 I think he's just pointing out your ignorance.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

stinkyfish said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > stinkyfish said:
> ...


okay, let me "dumb it down" for YOU:

being richer than someone doesn't make you better than them. and yes, they're ignorant. i worked at radioshack where these rich pricks couldn't read instruction manuals and wanted ME to do it for them. you don't live where i live, and you don't know these rich jews, so maybe you ought to stop making assumptions in that these lazy fucks aren't ignorant.

black people wearing fake diamonds...hrmm.. when i see a black person trying to act rich, with fake diamonds, sh*t all over their heads, all i see is "i'm trying to be cool." and 90% of the ones i've spoken to talk with some stupid ass slang and i don't understand a word of what they say. and they go around trying to act like tough sh*t because it's cool to be black nowadays. maybe you ought to come try living in l.a. for a bit and see what i'm talking about.

oh yes, and then there are the asians taht act like they're black because, of course, it's cool! oh wait, i didn't know that trying to be something that you aren't isn't considered ignorant. but wait, didn't the white man that enslaved the blackman consider himself to be their masters? even though they weren't? yeah, same concept, different story. they're not black, they're not ghetto, and they're not coming straight outta compton.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

stinkyfish said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > 94NDTA said:
> ...


 lol, yeah, a slight grammatical error is "ignorance." keep talking out of your ass little boy.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Peacock said:


> cretinHOP said:
> 
> 
> > i think people are racist with themselves. Following such a stringent personal way of life soley based on a physical CHAricteristic like ksin color..
> ...


 Well dogs vary in size, color and pretty much everything but they are one species..

And btw I am not racist...there are bad, nasty, dirty, ugly people in each race..and good people....


----------



## stinkyfish (Jan 21, 2004)

hyphen said:


> stinkyfish said:
> 
> 
> > hyphen said:
> ...


 maybe you need to learn the definition of ignorance little budddy.

1.Lacking education or knowledge. 
2.Showing or arising from a lack of education or knowledge: an ignorant mistake. 
3.Unaware or uninformed

the rich jews you talk about may be assholes but not necessarily ignorant.

the blacks with the fake jewelry and head ornaments may be foolish but not ignorant. I think they know that the 10 carat cubic zirconia earing their wearing is fake. Now IF they thought it was real that would show some ignorance.

also about the asians as you say trying to "act black" how do you "act black"? Black is a color not a lifestye. Oh nevermind, you one of those ignorant people that think your trying to "act black" if you wear baggy pants, listen to hip hop muisc, eat fried chicken, and wear basketball jerseys huh? You ignorant fool you


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I was pointing out that maybe because of your slight grammatical problem, he couldn't comprehend what you were saying.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

stinkyfish said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > stinkyfish said:
> ...


 Main Entry: ig·no·rant
Pronunciation: 'ig-n(&-)r&nt
Function: adjective
1 a : destitute of knowledge or education <an ignorant society>; also : lacking knowledge or comprehension of the thing specified <parents ignorant of modern mathematics> b : resulting from or showing lack of knowledge or *intelligence* <ignorant errors>

read definition b. and about 90% of those people listed above that i've come across were ignorant little buddy. just read definition b.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm just bustin your balls.

Is this becuase I am white?


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

It sucks!!!


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

stinkyfish said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > stinkyfish said:
> ...


 According to your definition from dictionary.com, the term ignorant defines one's lack of knowledge on a certain subect. Those people that hyphen speaks about are ignorant to how society percieves them so to speak. In many cases, these people think that acting the way they do or dressing the way they do would help them gain respect and admiration from their peers. But in actuality, the majority of the people in their society simply looks down on these individuals.


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Would you hate a rich christian that talked down to you at Radio Shack?

Once again like I stated earlier(not to you though) you are hating their actions towards you. The fact that they are a jew doesn't mean a thing to you by your explination.

Would you hate a white person who wore fake earrings and "Head ornaments"(WTF is that?)

If you wouldn't hate the white person or the christian then in fact you are racist and have just found a conveinient way to justify it to yourself.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Kain said:


> stinkyfish said:
> 
> 
> > hyphen said:
> ...


 Wow, this is looonnggg


----------



## stinkyfish (Jan 21, 2004)

Kain said:


> stinkyfish said:
> 
> 
> > hyphen said:
> ...


 do you have proof that these people act the way they do to gain respect and admiration? That is only an asumption. Do you think the rich jews that act like dicks act like that to gain respect? They might just be assholes you don't know why they act the way they do.

its also the same with the people that wear the fake diamond earrings, you can't say for a fact that they wear them for respect and admiration. is it impossible for you to believe that these people might just wear them because they like the look??


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

One Bad Malafaala said:


> Would you hate a rich christian that talked down to you at Radio Shack?
> 
> Once again like I stated earlier(not to you though) you are hating their actions towards you. The fact that they are a jew doesn't mean a thing to you by your explination.
> 
> ...


yes i would. in fact being white and trying to be some sort of pop super duper rap star with pants falling down the crack of their ass makes it even worse.

my friends call me racist, i don't care. call it what you want. i hate who i hate and i couldn't care any less what any one else wants to call it. i have black, white, iranian, israeli, and asian friends. but it doesn't change anything.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

stinkyfish said:


> stinkyfish said:
> 
> 
> > hyphen said:
> ...


----------



## Squirrelnuts1488 (Jun 1, 2004)

Xenon close this thread it will start sh*t...


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

> do you have proof that these people act the way they do to gain respect and admiration?


Like Hyphen stated, the proof is in the experience. I know of individuals that behave and act that way for the attention and think they're gaining respect from it.
Does this proof make it an absolute fact? No, but proof nonetheless that im not far off in many cases. Hence why I said *Many Cases* in my previous reply.



> is it impossible for you to believe that these people might just wear them because they like the look??


Judging from your comment, you too are making assumptions. You're already assuming that I think that all of them dress this way for attention and respect. Once again, I stated In *MANY CASES*, meaning I acknowledge the fact that not all of them think this way.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

hyphen said:


> the proof i have are the experiences. like i said before, i worked in a jewish area and the jews were just assholes. were there other assholes? of course. it just so happened that they were predominantly wealthy jewish people. is it that hard to program your phone numbers into your cell phone? there IS an instruction manual.


 what the hell, dude ?

You could've been working in any rich area and rich other people of other nationalities could've been acting the same exact way, why does it have to be about race ?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

It's because I'm white, Isn't it.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> It's because I'm white, Isn't it.










Im afraid so....


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i think most ppl arent racists and that theres the good and the bad in each race for example

why u guys attacking hyphen he said wut he said just like u guys and is entitled to his own opinion too

theres alotta rich ppl where i live and i dont like ne of em jew or non jew


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

and in LA there are plenty of rich jews hahaha


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Peacock said:


> o snap its eric said:
> 
> 
> > Peacock said:
> ...


 As the old saying goes, if it aint broken dont fix it.

However after reading Kain's post i agree with him 100%. Not to mention, not every or the country can afford to update everyone. Look at India, they are just starting to get civilize and up to date only because India as a bunch of cheap computer tech workers for hire. China is also following India's footstep. Its not gonna be long before you see these 2nd and 3rd world country catching up. Of course they will not be as advance or glorious as the US but global eqalibrium is coming.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > the proof i have are the experiences. like i said before, i worked in a jewish area and the jews were just assholes. were there other assholes? of course. it just so happened that they were predominantly wealthy jewish people. is it that hard to program your phone numbers into your cell phone? there IS an instruction manual.
> ...


 i don't think any of you guys are getting my point. it doesn't matter what race they are. but because i mentioned a few races, you guys automatically think that it's just those certain races. reread my posts.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> i think most ppl arent racists and that theres the good and the bad in each race for example
> 
> why u guys attacking hyphen he said wut he said just like u guys and is entitled to his own opinion too
> 
> theres alotta rich ppl where i live and i dont like ne of em jew or non jew


they're mad because i hate people. i'm betting that stinky fish is jewish.


----------



## vfrex (Jan 25, 2003)

LMAO. Hyphen is justifying hating ALL rich jews because the the ones who went into his store made him work for his money. LMAO.

And Peacock: Consider yourself fortunate that you were born in America. Not every country industrialized as early or as quickly as us. But hey, I guess being civilized is okay; i mean, you can even be a vegetarian. But we are destroying the f*cking environment withour lovely industrialized society. Our cold war with Russia helped to render a lot of nature there radioactive, unfit for life, for 20,000 YEARS.

Our civilized nation has cause a lot more harm to the environment than china or africa has.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

> LMAO. Hyphen is justifying hating ALL rich jews because the the ones who went into his store made him work for his money. LMAO.


ok hyphen never said he hated all jews he just said he disliked some rich jews so iono wut u talking about...and oh yes americans are "civilized"

i dont see to much civilized behavior at all u can eat buffets around here


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

hyphen said:


> i don't think any of you guys are getting my point. it doesn't matter what race they are. but because i mentioned a few races, you guys automatically think that it's just those certain races. reread my posts.


you're saying - "it doesn't matter what race they are"

ok then..

then why does this even belong on a racism thread ?


----------



## vfrex (Jan 25, 2003)

> i dont see to much civilized behavior at all u can eat buffets around here












To address your other point; i didn't say that hyphen hated all jews. He said himself that he hated rich jews because of the ones who go to his store.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

yea im just saying...that doesnt mean he hates all of em just a chosen few doesnt make him racist or ne thing


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

vfrex said:


> LMAO. Hyphen is justifying hating ALL rich jews because the the ones who went into his store made him work for his money. LMAO.
> 
> And Peacock: Consider yourself fortunate that you were born in America. Not every country industrialized as early or as quickly as us. But hey, I guess being civilized is okay; i mean, you can even be a vegetarian. *But we are destroying the f*cking environment withour lovely industrialized society. Our cold war with Russia helped to render a lot of nature there radioactive, unfit for life, for 20,000 YEARS.
> 
> Our civilized nation has cause a lot more harm to the environment than china or africa has. *


Thank You


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > i don't think any of you guys are getting my point. it doesn't matter what race they are. but because i mentioned a few races, you guys automatically think that it's just those certain races. reread my posts.
> ...


 because he asked for our opinions, i gave mine.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

hyphen said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > hyphen said:
> ...


 but what does this have to do with racism ?

you're just talking about hating rich people. you said yourself race has nothing to do with it..


----------



## stinkyfish (Jan 21, 2004)

Kain said:


> > do you have proof that these people act the way they do to gain respect and admiration?
> 
> 
> Like Hyphen stated, the proof is in the experience. I know of individuals that behave and act that way for the attention and think they're gaining respect from it.
> ...


 why did you even bother to post in this thread?? so you approve of stereo typing and you approve of hyphens ignorant thinking. ok good for you..next!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Kain said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > It's because I'm white, Isn't it.
> ...


 Don't worry, I'm use to it. Life is tough when you are a minority. I have to keep my chin up though.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

Peacock said:


> cretinHOP said:
> 
> 
> > Peacock said:
> ...


 I think your oppinion about people being of different SPECIES stems from your personal way of thinking.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > the proof i have are the experiences. like i said before, i worked in a jewish area and the jews were just assholes. were there other assholes? of course. it just so happened that they were predominantly wealthy jewish people. is it that hard to program your phone numbers into your cell phone? there IS an instruction manual.
> ...


 most rich overprivilaged people are assholes especially when they have group behavior supporting eachothers asshole oppinions. they lose touch with reality and the truth in life and find all of their self worth in what they have and pride in meaninglessness...ifyou took away a rich persons posessions youd find out who they really were when they broke down and cried and lost tehir mind..like the poeple who commited suicide when the stock market crashed...weak,confused,blind people.


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

A Human tends to categorise people depending upon their behaviour around him. Now if one has experienced that several people of a certain race/religion act like greedy bastards, it is his nature to be prepared for other ppl of the same race, by learning from his earlier experiences. So, I guess its our nature to be racist to some extent, we should only make sure that we dont offend a good person.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


 because i mentioned that i'm not racist, but i hate many people from different races, thats how.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

stinkyfish said:


> Kain said:
> 
> 
> > > do you have proof that these people act the way they do to gain respect and admiration?
> ...


 right, my "ignorant thinking". you still, obviously, have no idea what i wrote. sit down, son.


----------



## stinkyfish (Jan 21, 2004)

hyphen said:


> stinkyfish said:
> 
> 
> > Kain said:
> ...


aren't you the same guy that was getting advice on his love life from this fish board. AHAHAHA







common man..how pathetic is that! you met some girl off a lame website and you go and talk about it on a FISH board! don't you have any FRIENDS you could talk to. Obviously not since you have to ask a fish board!!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

lol bro, you have NO idea. go back and search my pictures in the threads or something, child.


----------



## EXIT 11 (Nov 6, 2003)

I see no problem whatsoever with racism. It is reasonable to associate a person's race to their behavior, morals, and general intelligence. Of course sterotyping of this nature is not an exact science, there will always be those that break the mold. However, statistically speaking stereotypes are accurate.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

o snap its eric said:


> global eqalibrium is coming.


 no it not.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

cretinHOP said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > hyphen said:
> ...


ignorance.. complete ignorance... Are you rich? have you ever been very rich?

dont talk about something you dont know..

jealousy is a bitch isnt it?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

EXIT 11 said:


> I see no problem whatsoever with racism. It is reasonable to associate a person's race to their behavior, morals, and general intelligence. Of course sterotyping of this nature is not an exact science, there will always be those that break the mold. However, statistically speaking stereotypes are accurate.


 you are 100% correct..


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Peacock said:


> o snap its eric said:
> 
> 
> > global eqalibrium is coming.
> ...


 oh yes it is


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

o snap its eric said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > o snap its eric said:
> ...


 there will allways be cultures and countrys lacking.. they can never be =..


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

ITS THE AMERICAN WAY, literaly, look at history!

-we slaughtered the indains
-slavery
-the migrants from mexico that we STILL pay 50 cents an hour in the apple fields in wenatchee washinton, to this day!
-Chris rock, just kidding

-OBIE


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

stinkyfish said:


> Kain said:
> 
> 
> > > do you have proof that these people act the way they do to gain respect and admiration?
> ...


 Why did you bother posting in this thread then? Hyphen made a statement about who he likes and dislike. You dont agree with his views and made your statement. I on the other hand agree with some of his views so I made my statement. I have just as much reason for making my post as you do. Ask yourself the same question before you ask mine. You dont like our views on things, good for you!...next


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Kain said:


> stinkyfish said:
> 
> 
> > Kain said:
> ...



















thats why kain and peacock kickzors ass. but in other news:


----------



## vfrex (Jan 25, 2003)

Thats it. * To every one of you who feels it is necesary to make more 1 post to answer each person who talked to you. I f*cking hate your religions, races, and families.*

YOU ONLY NEED 1 f*cking POST, AND YOU DON'T NEED TO QUOTE THE ENTIRE CONVERSATION LEADING UP TO YOUR POST


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

vfrex said:


> Thats it. * To every one of you who feels it is necesary to make more 1 post to answer each person who talked to you. I f*cking hate your religions, races, and families.*
> 
> YOU ONLY NEED 1 f*cking POST, AND YOU DON'T NEED TO QUOTE THE ENTIRE CONVERSATION LEADING UP TO YOUR POST


 Sorry


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> depends on what you call racist. I wouldn't hate someone for being black etc. but i do hate people from different cultures etc. Like the way china has no an9imal rights or japan killing whales, or america vs the enviroment etc.


 I hate enviormentalists.


----------



## TRICKDADDY2KG (Apr 28, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Racist people are simply people that are ignorant










i agree with abb.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

what the hell does knuck if u buck mean


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

vfrex said:


> Thats it. * To every one of you who feels it is necesary to make more 1 post to answer each person who talked to you. I f*cking hate your religions, races, and families.*
> 
> YOU ONLY NEED 1 f*cking POST, AND YOU DON'T NEED TO QUOTE THE ENTIRE CONVERSATION LEADING UP TO YOUR POST


 vfrex... your killing me here.


----------



## vfrex (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

vfrex said:


>


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

id hit nas....hes the best emcee out there rite now


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

i hate everyone

people = sh*t


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

EXIT 11 said:


> I see no problem whatsoever with racism. It is reasonable to associate a person's race to their behavior, morals, and general intelligence. Of course sterotyping of this nature is not an exact science, there will always be those that break the mold. However, statistically speaking stereotypes are accurate.


Well I dont like people who see a black person or sumthing and say crap about them...just because there are a few bad blacks/whites/whatever doesnt mean they are all like that..I have a black friend that is a girl and she is the nicest person I have ever met...


----------



## unknown (Sep 7, 2004)

> I see no problem whatsoever with racism. It is reasonable to associate a person's race to their behavior, morals, and general intelligence. Of course sterotyping of this nature is not an exact science, there will always be those that break the mold. However, statistically speaking stereotypes are accurate.


IT IS BE NO MEANS REASONABLE TO ASSOCIATE A PERSON'S RACE TO THEIR BEHAVIOUR, MORLAS AND GENERAL INTELLIGENCE. I would have to say that you are very ignorant to make such a statement and I know this from personal experience that your statement is not true. Every person is unique and has different qualites, that is what makes humans human. I would have to say that yes, it is somewhat fair to say that people of a certain ethnicity or ethnic background *may* have *similiar* beliefs because of their culture and heritage, however, in no way, shape or form is it valid to say that everyone of a certain descent or race have the exact same qualities, that is unbelievably unlogical to even think that way. In addition, concerning your statement about stereotypes being acurate that is not true either, I don't know where you got that stat (probaly from RACISTS 'R' US) but that is just stupid. For example, if you see any black male on the street, what are you going to assume, that he is an uneducated youth, that will not have any future and if he does have a future; that it would be a future where the only way he could be successful is either being a basketball player, rapper or a thief. WELL, THAT IS A LIE! I happen to know a lot of black young men who are well educated and making lots of money legally, not being a basketball player, or a rapper or a thief, and are in top and desired jobs. Where ppl come up with this retarded garbage, I have not idea, but as I said before, it is ignorance.


----------



## EXIT 11 (Nov 6, 2003)

> IT IS BE NO MEANS REASONABLE TO ASSOCIATE A PERSON'S RACE TO THEIR BEHAVIOUR, MORLAS AND GENERAL INTELLIGENCE.


Do you speak english?
First you say this...


> I would have to say that you are very ignorant to make such a statement and I know this from personal experience that your statement is not true. Every person is unique and has different qualites, that is what makes humans human.


Then you contradict yourself with this...


> I would have to say that yes, it is somewhat fair to say that people of a certain ethnicity or ethnic background may have similiar beliefs because of their culture and heritage


I said this...


> Of course sterotyping of this nature is not an exact science, there will always be those that break the mold.


And then you agree with this...


> however, in no way, shape or form is it valid to say that everyone of a certain descent or race have the exact same qualities, that is unbelievably unlogical to even think that way.


Who looks ignorant now. I can see your standing on the fence when it comes to this. You wouldn't be campaigning for Kerry would you?

I shouldn't go on but I will.



> I don't know where you got that stat (probaly from RACISTS 'R' US) but that is just stupid. For example, if you see any black male on the street, what are you going to assume, that he is an uneducated youth, that will not have any future and if he does have a future; that it would be a future where the only way he could be successful is either being a basketball player, rapper or a thief.


I have never made such a stupid comment as that. You however did. Where did you learn about blacks, Stereotypes 'R' Us? Are you Bill Cosby's illegitimate Child?



> I happen to know a lot of black young men who are well educated and making lots of money legally, not being a basketball player, or a rapper or a thief, and are in top and desired jobs


You make it sound like that should be a surprise to me. Hmmmm



> , I have not idea, but as I said before, it is ignorance.


I'm with you there, YOU HAVE NOT IDEA.

Thank you for your insight, I'll jot you in on my closet RACIST 'R' US spam list.


----------



## unknown (Sep 7, 2004)

Alright, let me correct myself and clear up somethings:

1. IT IS BE NO MEANS REASONABLE TO ASSOCIATE A PERSON'S RACE TO THEIR BEHAVIOUR, MORLAS AND GENERAL INTELLIGENCE.[/QUOTE]

Do you speak english?[/QUOTE]

I made a stupid grammer error, apparently you could find anything else wrong to criticize so you went after my grammer. Are you so perfect that you don't make typos?

Oh right, I forgot like this one:

[/QUOTE]I'm with you there, YOU HAVE NOT IDEA.


> . I'm not perfect and your not perfect.
> 
> 2.
> 
> ...


Who looks ignorant now. I can see your standing on the fence when it comes to this.


> I don't know what you mean by this and at this exact second I don't really care for now.
> 
> 5.


QUOTE 
I happen to know a lot of black young men who are well educated and making lots of money legally, not being a basketball player, or a rapper or a thief, and are in top and desired jobs

You make it sound like that should be a surprise to me. Hmmmm


> I was disproving your point that sterotypes are accurate, by providing an everyday example of what some ppl think of a typical black male and utilizing my own personal experience to show that these stupid stereotypes are is without a doubt not true. So I do not really know where you are trying to go with making it look like I am telling you something that is not right.
> 
> 5.


I'll jot you in on my closet RACIST 'R' US spam list.


> That is not funny.
> 
> 6. Lastly, the most important thing that I would have to say to you is that, when I make these posts I am not trying to argue with you, or force my beliefs down your throat, but I hope you realize that we are just exchanging beliefs, viewpoints and opinions. I also have to admit that I actually learned something from this and I would have to thank you for that. Also, I would like to say that I would like to apologize if my posts offended you.


----------



## EXIT 11 (Nov 6, 2003)

> Oh right, I forgot like this one:
> 
> I'm with you there, YOU HAVE NOT IDEA.
> I'm not perfect and your not perfect.


You have misunderstood. The phrase in all caps is sarcasm, humor, and intented to mock the phrase you wrote in the quote right above it. This is about your intollerence to my beliefs, and me telling you that you do not seem to fully understand me in the first place.



> ppl are all different, however, they MAY have SIMILAR, but not the same beliefs because of their culture, however, that does not make right to judge a person solely on a stereotype,


Look, I never judged a person. Again, I said stereotypes are for the most part correct, in which you agree, no? But you can't tell me later that no two people share the same point of view. Thats anarchy! Saying that stereotypes are accurate does not mean everyone is identical. It means they have tendancies on a large scale. Who could deny that?

This is the post that you replied to.



> I see no problem whatsoever with racism. It is reasonable to associate a person's race to their behavior, morals, and general intelligence. Of course sterotyping of this nature is not an exact science, there will always be those that break the mold. However, statistically speaking stereotypes are accurate.


You say...


> Before I say what I have to saw concerning this, I have to say that I did not read every post. With that said, my statement that you highlighted was not in accordance to your statement Of course sterotyping of this nature...QUOTE etc,etc, it was actually in response to your statement saying:
> QUOTE However, statistically speaking stereotypes are accurate. QUOTE.


But you mean that you did not read MY whole post? That was two successive statements (in the same paragraph) and I stand by both of them.



> I was disproving your point that sterotypes are accurate, by providing an everyday example of what some ppl think of a typical black male and utilizing my own personal experience to show that these stupid stereotypes are is without a doubt not true. So I do not really know where you are trying to go with making it look like I am telling you something that is not right.


You decided out of the blue to determine that black male youths are not criminals, basketball players, or rap artists. Yet in defending this fact, you volunteered yourself to stereotype them. Maybe I missed it but I don't recall reading anything to that effect on this thread, and that to me makes your statements even less credible. If "everyday people" share your veiws than where did the black stereotypes come from, "no-day people?"



> 5. QUOTE I'll jot you in on my closet RACIST 'R' US spam list.
> QUOTE
> 
> That is not funny.


Was this funny...


> I don't know where you got that stat (probaly from RACISTS 'R' US) but that is just stupid.


I guess you dish out what you can't take.



> 6. Lastly, the most important thing that I would have to say to you is that, when I make these posts I am not trying to argue with you, or force my beliefs down your throat, but I hope you realize that we are just exchanging beliefs, viewpoints and opinions. I also have to admit that I actually learned something from this and I would have to thank you for that. Also, I would like to say that I would like to apologize if my posts offended you.


No harm, no foul, I take no offence whatsoever.


----------



## unknown (Sep 7, 2004)

Right now I couldn't care less for what you have to say now.


----------



## EXIT 11 (Nov 6, 2003)

> Right now I couldn't care less for what you have to say now.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> EXIT 11 said:
> 
> 
> > I see no problem whatsoever with racism. It is reasonable to associate a person's race to their behavior, morals, and general intelligence. Of course sterotyping of this nature is not an exact science, there will always be those that break the mold. However, statistically speaking stereotypes are accurate.
> ...


 few?

get with the program..


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

unknown said:


> > I see no problem whatsoever with racism. It is reasonable to associate a person's race to their behavior, morals, and general intelligence. Of course sterotyping of this nature is not an exact science, there will always be those that break the mold. However, statistically speaking stereotypes are accurate.
> 
> 
> IT IS BE NO MEANS REASONABLE TO ASSOCIATE A PERSON'S RACE TO THEIR BEHAVIOUR, MORLAS AND GENERAL INTELLIGENCE.


 go walk down an ally in Down town seattle late at night..

you wont think steriotypes are "bullshit" then..

you can also tell be how some one dresses.. thats what i look for.. how they walk, dress, talk, and what race they are.. you can usualy tell if they are hostile or not.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Neal you must get picked on a lot.....you seem to have a hate for everyone.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

nevermind...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Some of you guys need to take a lesson on quoting people. Here let me help you out real quick


```
[QUOTE]text goes here[/QUOTE]
```
There ya go









My opinion, were all human. The only reason our skin color is different is because it reflects the different geographical climates that we came from. Thats all.


----------



## EXIT 11 (Nov 6, 2003)

> My opinion, were all human. The only reason our skin color is different is because it reflects the different geographical climates that we came from. Thats all.


Wrong. Our skin colors differ by race. If a black family moves to Siberia, the skin won't change. If their children have children black Siberians, they will be black. Or do you believe in Evolution, that races were evolved in isolation from each other, adapting to the surrounding environment. Also the pigments that make skin look dark brown are not skin deep, thay have also been found on bones.


----------



## rdang (Mar 27, 2004)

******'s love them some mayonaise


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

EXIT 11 said:


> > My opinion, were all human. The only reason our skin color is different is because it reflects the different geographical climates that we came from. Thats all.
> 
> 
> Wrong. Our skin colors differ by race.


ummm.. LOOL.

go back to school..

def of race = A local geographic or global human population distinguished as a more or less distinct group by genetically transmitted physical characteristics.


----------

